

Studying the mind is the most pertinent necessity - DAndre-Johnson
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/07/150702073603.htm

======
DAndre-Johnson
Hello Hacker news community. Working on my new web series called 'THE GYM'-The
difference between mental and physical fitness' has opened my mind to the
possibilities studying the mind can afford us as a human race. My series
focuses on mental health in relation to physical fitness. I will be posting on
youtube to spread the message and open peoples eyes about mental health. The
link posted above intrigues me, due to its relation to memory recollection.
Thank you for your time. Information is power.

